# Ipad2 occasion



## alainsim97300 (8 Juillet 2011)

Je viens d'acheter un Ipad2 16 Go Wifi d'occasion pour mon fils.
L'ancien propriétaire me laisse des jeux et des applications dessus.
Comment le synchroniser, ou faire une mise a jour sur l'imac de mon fils, sans perdre les jeux et apps qui sont dessus ????

J'ai perdus tous mes apps en changeant d'iphone et je ne voudrais pas qu'il perde aussi toutes les choses présentes sur son Ipad.

Merci d'avance


----------



## iSylvain (8 Juillet 2011)

Faut que tu te connecte avec le compte ou les app on ete acheter.Sinon ben tu le Jailbreak 
Avec le nouveau:
Jailbreakme

Voila


----------



## drs (8 Juillet 2011)

il t'a laissé aussi son accès au store?

Si non, point de salut, car les applications achetées sont liées à un propriétaire. 
Tu ne peux pas les synchroniser, ni les mettre à jour sans l'accès au compte du vendeur!

(sinon ça serait trop simple)


----------



## alainsim97300 (9 Juillet 2011)

Donc la seule solution est de ne pas le mettre a jour ni le synchoniser pour garder les apps et jeux.

Tu me dis, le jailbreacker ???? Ca va aussi tout effacer ???


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

Tu ne peux pas synchroniser les applications dejà présentes, elles ne seront pas effacées, bref tu peux synchroniser avec ton compte elles resteront tant que pas effacées par toi.
Et une mise à jour ne les supprimera pas non plus, j'en ai fait l&#8217;expérience avec celui du taff, j'ai rien perdu des applis de l'ancien compte, mais effectivement pas moyen de les sauvegarder ni de les mettre à jour, est-ce bien gênant ?


----------



## drs (9 Juillet 2011)

albedo83 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas synchroniser les applications dejà présentes, elles ne seront pas effacées, bref tu peux synchroniser avec ton compte elles resteront tant que pas effacées par toi.



A la 1ere synchro, le mac va lui dire que cet ipad a été déjà synchronisé sur un autre ordi, et va remplacer le contenu, non?



albedo83 a dit:


> Et une mise à jour ne les supprimera pas non plus, j'en ai fait lexpérience avec celui du taff, j'ai rien perdu des applis de l'ancien compte, mais effectivement pas moyen de les sauvegarder ni de les mettre à jour, est-ce bien gênant ?



Non, sur le principe ce n'est pas genant, sauf en cas d'applis incompatible. Si mise à jour en iOS 5 et que certaines applis ne fonctionnent plus, la maj de ces applis ne sera pas possible.


----------



## alainsim97300 (9 Juillet 2011)

albedo83 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas synchroniser les applications dejà présentes, elles ne seront pas effacées, bref tu peux synchroniser avec ton compte elles resteront tant que pas effacées par toi.
> Et une mise à jour ne les supprimera pas non plus, j'en ai fait lexpérience avec celui du taff, j'ai rien perdu des applis de l'ancien compte, mais effectivement pas moyen de les sauvegarder ni de les mettre à jour, est-ce bien gênant ?




Tu es sur de toi ????
Car comme indiqué par drs, a la 1ère synchro sur mon compte itunes, les applis de l'ancien proprio seront effacées ??


----------



## drs (9 Juillet 2011)

alainsim97300 a dit:


> Tu es sur de toi ????
> Car comme indiqué par drs, a la 1ère synchro sur mon compte itunes, les applis de l'ancien proprio seront effacées ??



Bah il me semble aussi...


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

drs a dit:


> Bah il me semble aussi...



Ben je veux pas entrainer un drame niveau appli, pour moi et de memoire car mon premier ipad a été acheté d'occasion, j'ai du explicitement effacer les jeux présents sur l'ancien compte, aucune synchro me les a viré. Bon je garanti rien non plus, cétait y a un moment.
En tout cas je repartirait sur des bases saines tant qu'a faire.


----------



## alainsim97300 (23 Juillet 2011)

Je voulais vraiment que l'ipad2 de mon fils soit synchronisé avec son Imac 17, donc j'ai fait la manip.
Lors de la synchro, le mail identifiant apple de l'ancien proprio est apparu, comme je n'ai pas son mot de passe j'ai rentré mon identifiant apple et mon mot de passe.
La synchro s'est faite, et tous les jeux sont resté sur l'ipad à l'issue.
Par contre, il y en a 9 qui sont a mettre a jour et la, impossible car ca me demande le mot de passe ancien proprio.
Donc jeux gardés sur l'ipad2, mais impossible de les mettre à jour,,, pas grave.

Par contre, l'ipad est en 4,3 et Itunes me propose de faire la mise à jour en 4,3,3
Est ce que cette Maj, va me supprimer ou pas les jeux de l'ancien proprio ???


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Juillet 2011)

Non tu peux le mettre à jour sans pb.


----------



## alainsim97300 (24 Juillet 2011)

Tu es sur a 100 % ????
Car il y a presque 10 Go de jeux super sympas dessus.


----------

